

OnDeck IPO Proves Online Lending Is Red-Hot - greedoshotlast
http://www.wired.com/2014/12/ondeck-ipo/

======
greedoshotlast
Just a week after the LendingClub IPO, I'm really surprised there has not been
more buzz on HackerNews about these two online lending companies.

